# Star Wars: Commander (app)



## Phyrebrat (Oct 12, 2014)

I have been enjoying building up my (rebel) base on this Clash of Clans clone and wondered if you ever got to downloading it @springs (and are you still playing it, @Rodders ?)

Maybe Chronners who are playing it would like to post their screen names here and we could consider forming an alliance. That is, of course, provided you chose the Rebellion instead of the Empire at set up 

My SN is - surprise, surprise, phyrebrat

pH


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm Aber. Not the most original! 

Shall we start a Chrons squad?
Phyre, I looked, but couldn't find you. Probably doing it wrong. Only downloaded it today, so still getting the hang of it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 12, 2014)

Phyrebrat said:


> I have been enjoying building up my (rebel) base on this Clash of Clans clone and wondered if you ever got to downloading it @springs (and are you still playing it, @Rodders ?)
> 
> Maybe Chronners who are playing it would like to post their screen names here and we could consider forming an alliance. That is, of course, provided you chose the Rebellion instead of the Empire at set up
> 
> ...



I downloaded it and then got bored quite quickly. Sorry.  if a wee group started it might be more craic and I'd have another go.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 15, 2014)

Good idea, @Abernovo - should we call it SFFChrons or just Chrons? 

I don't know why we can't find each other. I think it is because you can only locate squads not individuals until they (we) join a squad. 

@springs - I like the fact that I can set my droids to build stuff and come back to it. It's a long haul thing until our bases are up to speed.

pH


----------



## Rodders (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm still playing and would love to join a squad.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 17, 2014)

So that's Springs, Rodders, Aber and Me. Well four's not a bad start. So, we going for SffChrons or just Chrons?

pH


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 3, 2014)

Okay, I set up a squad called Sffchrons - I'm not battling yet, and my base looks like autumn, but I'm happy to donate troops. Most of my stuff is Level 5 or 6 and I have B-wings! 

pH


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 3, 2014)

I sent a request. I'm at level two and don't have a clue what I'm doing. It's gaming aping art, frankly...


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 19, 2014)

Long live the Empire!!
*Imperial March theme tune*


----------



## jastius (Mar 14, 2015)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...fr2=p:s,v:v&hsimp=yhs-002&hspart=mozilla&tt=b


----------

